# Real talk. How do you/would you feel if...



## Percy-Lyn (Jan 22, 2015)

((I posted this in the General Discussion area already because I didn't notice -this- area yet. I'm terribly sorry for the spam. >_>; This seems like a much more appropriate place to discuss the matter I wanted to ask about.))

How would you feel if somebody came to you asking if they could draw/commission mature or adult imagery with your main character/fursona?

1) As a random or an unknown you haven't seen before?
2) As a fan of your work or your character?
3) As a very recent (week or two maybe) friend or acquaintence?
4) As a fairly regular or longtime friend or acquaintence?
5) Would it depend on certain factors? (Their character/design, etc)
6) Would it matter if they mentioned they would be willing to keep the image(s) in question private?

And as a final factor, are you male, or female? What gender is your main character/fursona?​


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jan 22, 2015)

1. I'd be weirded out a bit but I'd let 'em if only because the thought of some random neckbeard drawing awful fetish porn for amuses me
2. ^
3. I'd let 'em. Wouldn't be the first time
4. ^
5. I wouldn't care, if someone's drawing shit for free then I'm not gonna fucking scream at 'em for dumb shit
6. It's like whatever. So long as they don't claim I commissioned it.

Female/Female


----------



## PuppyChowder (Jan 22, 2015)

As an artist for hire, I figured I'd give a response to this.

1. As a single random event, I would politely decline. The aim of my work is not to be NFSW/adult themed, and if someone asks for that, then I would have to tell them no. I would probably say I'm flattered, but no. 

2. Even if they are a fan of my work, if I am not open for adult commissions, then I won't take them. Being a fan doesn't change that.

3. Hmmm still no? If they are my friend or acquaintance, they would be familiar with my work and they would know that adult/mature work is not what my art is aiming to be. 

4. Depends on what they wanted and what was already discussed. My friends are not the type to ask for that kind of stuff, so this would have to be something they really wanted or was an integral part of either my character or their character. If it was something they really wanted, then I may accept.

5. Yes, for me it would have to, since I don't do that kind of work even on commission (and I've never been commissioned for that sort of work). It would depend on how well I knew the person, if I had NSFW commissions open for any reasons, and it may or may not be a private commission that only a few individuals would see. I'm not one to stretch the limits of porn so I would have to be flexed a lot to come out of my shell. Since I have strong reservations, it would have to ultimately be something *I* chose to do, and would generally decline anyone who came to me requesting or asking.

6. If they wanted to keep it private (aka I would not post it online)... Maybe. Again, I'm not sure because it would be my character they are asking for and it would have to be within the realm of possibility for my character. I'm not going to break character or do something OOC just for the satisfaction of a customer. In the end I would still bite the bullet on that and say "no thanks, you might be better off asking a different artist" and leave it at that. 

I'm female and I have characters of both male/female genders. I don't know if I have a "main" fursona... but if I think about my borzoi character, I would say she is female.

*EDIT:* Since I took this as "I am being asked/commissioned by someone to do this" and not someone else drawing it out of their own free will... Well I would appreciate being asked first, let's just say that, haha. I don't really care how people draw my characters and I am always flattered to see art of my OCs. However I would still feel a little awkward to see my characters in ooc interactions, so that may/may not bother me. If it's true to the character in question, I would have little issue with the drawing.


----------



## Pingouin7 (Jan 22, 2015)

-snip-


----------



## Percy-Lyn (Jan 22, 2015)

PastryOfApathy said:


> 5. I wouldn't care, if someone's drawing shit for free then I'm not gonna fucking scream at 'em for dumb shit
> 6. It's like whatever. So long as they don't claim I commissioned it.
> 
> Female/Female



Hear, hear. Sounds pretty reasonable.



PuppyChowder said:


> *EDIT:* Since I took this as "I am being asked/commissioned by someone to do this" and not someone else drawing it out of their own free will... Well I would appreciate being asked first, let's just say that, haha. I don't really care how people draw my characters and I am always flattered to see art of my OCs. However I would still feel a little awkward to see my characters in ooc interactions, so that may/may not bother me. If it's true to the character in question, I would have little issue with the drawing.



Definitely reasonable! I know the feeling. It's not exactly everyone's thing to have adult things of their character(s) floating around. The potential for stuff to be out of character definitely compounds on that. I'd strongly prefer for stuff regarding my guy to be in-character.


Since I've gotten a couple of answers on here now, I'll answer the questions as well.

1) I'd be pretty thrown off, but I'd probably be okay with it. If they offered to commission or draw it theirself, then I wouldn't be too bothered.

2) I'd be really flattered, and probably would be alright with it.

3) If they'd openly shown interest in my character earlier, I'd kinda wonder if they only started chatting in hopes of getting adult stuff. I'd probably let'em give it a go, though.

4) I'd probably be the one asking in this case. I love getting adult stuff with good friends.

5) If I was being asked to draw it or commission it myself, then yeah, I'd be really picky actually. If they were going to commission or draw it though, I wouldn't have any complaints either way. I might prefer that they kept it private of the requester's character was male, but that's up in the air.

6) For the most part, it wouldn't really likely sway me. If the other character was male, though, a private option would probably lend to a more favorable answer.

I'm male, as is my character.

Interesting answers and outlooks so far.


----------



## Maelstrom Eyre (Jan 22, 2015)

1) As a random or an unknown you haven't seen before? Probably not
2) As a fan of your work or your character? 
Maybe, if I already kind of knew them and trusted them and they were upfront about exactly what the "art" was going to consist of regarding my character
3) As a very recent (week or two maybe) friend or acquaintance? Only with the understanding that there are some fetishes and things I'd rather not have my character participating in, even if it's just for their own personal fap-material
4) As a fairly regular or longtime friend or acquaintence? Without question - if I have known them long enough to know that they aren't going to rep my character as something she is not, then I would not have a problem with it.
5) Would it depend on certain factors? (Their character/design, etc) I'd like to know upfront just what they have in mind, at least a general idea, and what character mine would be interacting with (if any).  Design is up to them, if they prefer a certain style of art or a certain artist that is up to them
6) Would it matter if they mentioned they would be willing to keep the image(s) in question private? Would not matter to me; I might ask them to let me see it when it is finished, just out of my own curiousity.  If it was a fetish I really wasn't into personally, and they offered to keep the art private, I might still consider it if it was someone I knew and trusted.

And as a final factor, are you male, or female? What gender is your main character/fursona? 

I am female.  My character is also a female.​


----------



## Kalmor (Jan 22, 2015)

(Transferred from the dupe thread)

I wouldn't have a problem with it if I know exactly what they want done (then I can give permission). I'm single now anyway. :/ :sad:

But the whole not being 18 stuff, that'll be fixed in October. :smile:

Edit: Character and person male.


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (Jan 22, 2015)

Reposting from other thread:
While I'd be flattered, before I'd have my fursona with another character I'd have to look into who they are and what types of things they've done before. There are some elements of the community I don't want to be associated with. 

I'd also have to have a say in the subject matter and positioning. There are lots of situations I in which would not have my furson appear. 

I'm male and so is my fursona.


----------



## Charrio (Jan 22, 2015)

I wouldn't have any issues with it, It's a show of affection to your character and art. 
Fans who draw such and ask to draw such of my characters are more then welcome and i encourage them to do so. 

It makes me smile quite a bit to get fanart of my stuff, it's a huge compliment to me.


----------



## Joey (Jan 22, 2015)

Percy-Lyn said:


> ((I posted this in the General Discussion area already because I didn't notice -this- area yet. I'm terribly sorry for the spam. >_>; This seems like a much more appropriate place to discuss the matter I wanted to ask about.))
> 
> How would you feel if somebody came to you asking if they could draw/commission mature or adult imagery with your main character/fursona?
> 
> ...



Sometimes I feel like a stick in the mud when it comes to these things. But yeah... no thanks. I think I'd just politely decline artwork like that regardless of who's making it.


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 22, 2015)

I wouldn't care so long as it didn't involve anything out of character for me, and wasn't some alternative extreme shit like getting murder/raped by a scat monster.


----------



## Pingouin7 (Jan 22, 2015)

-snip-


----------



## Charrio (Jan 22, 2015)

Pingouin7 said:


> As far as I'm concerned, it's comparable to somebody asking me if they can take suggestive pictures of me so that they can enjoy them in private and share them with everyone afterwards.



I guess i can disassociate myself from that part, and you can never stop Rule34 so may as well smile and enjoy it.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 22, 2015)

I'd feel inclined to say "no" to every option.


----------



## Esper Husky (Jan 22, 2015)

I thought I responded to this, but now can't find my reply, -and- can't find the original thread, so here we go without rushing to work.

[1] If the somebody was a random or unknown, then I would politely decline. Not interested.

[2] A fan of my work? Eh, I write, not an artist... my character, eh, kinda same spot, probably not.

[3] Just a recent friend, or acquaintance at best? No, but thank you.

[4] A regular or long-time friend is not an acquaintance, at that point, but someone I might actually consider to be "good" or "close" friends with? At that point, I would consider it. It would still very much depend, though, which leads to...

[5] I'd basically have this "under my guidance" approach to the arrangement. Actually being okay and all right with it would depend on a lot of who what when where how why etc.

[6] Being willing to keep the images private, still maintains a no for #1+2+3, and partially ups a point for #4. Then again, if / when I reach the point of being comfortable with having mature or adult imagery commissioned, I'm not sure I will even want to hide it.

I am male, and my fursona is also male.

Afterthought: Surprised orientation wasn't noted / questioned / factored into the thread? Not sure what the ultimate goal of the questions / thread are, beyond curiosity, of course -- but that seems like it might be another factor or aspect to the "polling," so to speak (loosely).


----------



## Percy-Lyn (Jan 23, 2015)

Joey said:


> Sometimes I feel like a stick in the mud when it comes to these things. But yeah... no thanks. I think I'd just politely decline artwork like that regardless of who's making it.




Pshaw, there's nothing at all wrong with not wanting your character in adult stuff. Different strokes for different folks, right?




RedSavage said:


> I wouldn't care so long as it didn't involve anything out of character for me, and wasn't some alternative extreme shit like getting murder/raped by a scat monster.




Honestly? I pretty much agree entirely with this, hahah. Nothing OOC, nothing ridiculously extreme like that. Pretty much anything else is fair game.




Pingouin7 said:


> As far as I'm concerned, it's comparable to somebody asking me if they can take suggestive pictures of me so that they can enjoy them in private and share them with everyone afterwards.




A bit of an extreme look at it, but I can definitely say that I see the logic. For many of us, our 'sonas are very personal and important to us. None of us really wants to see our main characters violated(er, well... some people are into that kinda thing, but I meant more like "Mistreat or misrepresent them"). Proper respect to both artist and character is of utmost importance.




muzykalscorpio said:


> Afterthought: Surprised orientation wasn't noted / questioned / factored into the thread? Not sure what the ultimate goal of the questions / thread are, beyond curiosity, of course -- but that seems like it might be another factor or aspect to the "polling," so to speak (loosely).




In hindsight I probably should've directly included that. It was generally the idea behind #5; any additional factors that'd sway whether or not you'd be cool with it.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 23, 2015)

On all questions:
Depends what the artist is wanting to draw. No adult work.
Male,Male


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 23, 2015)

If someone wanted to bang my character, I'd actually be pretty flattered.
Sure, why not? I'd let them.

I'm male, as is my character.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Jan 23, 2015)

As long as it's not NSFW and they're not using my name for anything, go ahead.

Unless it's senpai then I will probably invade his closet anyday even if he says no.

And male/male.


----------



## Teckolf (Jan 23, 2015)

I currently have 0 artwork of my 'sona. Mostly, because I have been too lazy to color in a line-art and send that to a preferred artist... Also, because I am poor. 

As far as NSFW I feel like I have opposite responses than most of you. Even though I like my fursona and consider him an extension of myself, it is something that I do not mind sharing. Even if it is a little bit NSFW. 

1) Sure as long as it isn't weird
2) Sure as long as it isn't weird
3) Yes, unless they themselves are weird
4) They would have to be weird to still be associating with me . But yeah probably, may be a little bit more uncomfortable with this but depends on the relationship. 
5) No weird fetishes (Scat, watersports, inflation, vore, etc). Preferably, involving my character with another male (what can I say, atleast I would enjoy it more), if #4 was true I would prefer it be an SO or someone who shares mutual attractions. 
6) Why does this matter? It is a made up character that is not technically me, anyone looking/admiring NSFW is probably there on purpose, and it is not like they are going to judge me for it.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jan 23, 2015)

i've had nearly all of my characters drawn up in sexy stuff, even my own 'sona with and without permission. Honestly, i don't mind. They aren't forcing ME (physically) into anything sexual so i don't find it offensive. i suppose i find it flattering, assuming the artist is genuine and complimentary but sometimes it depends on what situations my characters are being put it. Making me or my creations act out-of-character can actually be kind of scary. The worst (only?) offense i've ever taken was a few years ago when a stranger started RPing publicly on my public page where all could see. He'd drawn up a bunch of stuff with my characters and thought that since i complimented them, he took it as an invite to virtually rape my creations. it was...awkward.

(also, it just recently occurred to me that my FA gallery is nearly empty and nobody has even a clue who "my characters" are...)


----------



## Percy-Lyn (Jan 23, 2015)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> i've had nearly all of my characters drawn up in sexy stuff, even my own 'sona with and without permission. Honestly, i don't mind. They aren't forcing ME (physically) into anything sexual so i don't find it offensive. i suppose i find it flattering, assuming the artist is genuine and complimentary but sometimes it depends on what situations my characters are being put it. Making me or my creations act out-of-character can actually be kind of scary. The worst (only?) offense i've ever taken was a few years ago when a stranger started RPing publicly on my public page where all could see. He'd drawn up a bunch of stuff with my characters and thought that since i complimented them, he took it as an invite to virtually rape my creations. it was...awkward.
> 
> (also, it just recently occurred to me that my FA gallery is nearly empty and nobody has even a clue who "my characters" are...)



Wow. o-o; That's... awkward indeed. Eek.
I just now looked in your gallery and saw the one image in your scraps. Is there anywhere in particular you keep your artworks?

Also, I pretty much feel the same way. Granted, I understand not everyone will feel that way, but still. The Out-of-Character thing is honestly my most major concern, and even then I sometimes overlook it.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jan 23, 2015)

i used to be active elsewhere like...over a decade ago. My art isn't hosted anywhere these days unless someone reposted it. ...or at least i don't think it's still up anywhere. -nothing good anyway. i'll be starting over from scratch and posting new art soon.


----------



## Mintys (Jan 23, 2015)

1) As a random or an unknown you haven't seen before?
I'd have to decline, depending on how adult.
2) As a fan of your work or your character?
That's nice but I would still decline, again on how adult it was.
3) As a very recent (week or two maybe) friend or acquaintence?
Same as above.
4) As a fairly regular or longtime friend or acquaintence?
Same as above.
5) Would it depend on certain factors? (Their character/design, etc)
Um, it would depend on how adult and what they're doing. a strip tease or something more innocent is one thing anything beyond that would be a no.
6) Would it matter if they mentioned they would be willing to keep the image(s) in question private?
Not really.
And as a final factor, are you male, or female? What gender is your main character/fursona?
I'm female, but my sona is pretty flexible. I like them as male or female depending on my own personality at the time.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 23, 2015)

Mintys said:


> I'm female, but my sona is pretty flexible



When I read this I visualized you bending her into various shapes.


----------



## Mintys (Jan 23, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> When I read this I visualized you bending her into various shapes.



Well, I probably will in my future art as I'm trying to do more workout poses!
Heh, I guess what I mean is my sona has no strict set gender. I just call Mint a her sometimes, or I relate to him as male.


----------



## Kleric (Jan 25, 2015)

Percy-Lyn said:


> 3) As a very recent (week or two maybe) friend or acquaintence?​


I've actually done this for people (Free SFW commissions though)... well at least I'm still in the process of doing them.

For all of the situations, I feel like i'd be fine with it. I guess the out-of-character and extreme situations could sway me otherwise depending how far they went, but I may be able to shrug it off with it being their imagination / fantasy, and perhaps still be flattered by the gesture... if not weirded out.
It'd kind of be like fan-fiction: people taking pre-existing things they like and making their own non-cannon / unofficial stuff with it, and it's all fine and dandy for those reasons of being non-cannon. I guess it'll be good so long as they don't pretend it was approved by me... if it goes to that extreme in the first place.

Anyway, I am male as well as my fursona.


----------

